# Glyphosate on dormant bermuda to kill weeds/fescue



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

I have a few weeds, but mainly some spots of fescue in a part of my bermuda lawn. I have tried to search other posts on TLF but don't see any conversations about this topic. The fescue was there a couple years ago before I really started transiting my lawn to all bermuda. This part of the lawn was bermuda that I seeded, but do have a couple spots of my tifway 419 that has a little fescue in it as well.

I believe I can use glyphosate on dormant bermuda to kill weeds/un-wanted types of grass and it will not hurt the bermuda.

Is this a safe process?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

It's too early to use glyphosate on dormant bermuda. I would guess your bermuda isn't totally dormant yet. January is the best time to do this. It can take multiple applications to work and it still might not completely kill it. If you do choose glyphosate proceed with caution. Some people have had issue durning spring green up with residual effects from the glyphosate. The herbicide Revolver can be used but it's $250.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

You could also use Monument or Katana.

According to Univ of TN's mobile weed manual, http://www.mobileweedmanual.com/search-weed.aspx Katana would be the most effective option, followed by Monument, and then Revolver. I used Monument this year because it has a slightly lower price per application than Katana. My goal was to go after poa annua and all three of were considered equally capable for that task.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would recommend never using Round Up on dormant Bermuda as you can never fully tell if it's completely dormant and then come Spring you may have a bunch of dead spots in the lawn. Now, they will recover eventually but it's a risk I'm not willing to take. If you get a warm snap, use a herbicide labeled to kill Tall Fescue or wait till Spring to attach it. Feeding and watering your Bermuda correctly will do wonders on chocking it out all by itself.


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

Excellent advice everyone! My bermuda is pretty much all dormant, living near the mountains it's cold here haha! But was thinking I would wait a while - I'll follow your advice on a January timeline and try to consider a few of these other options.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Just to add, if you've got just a handful of areas with fescue, use a small paintbrush and apply the glyphosate directly, but avoid brushing it on the Bermuda. If you've got a handful of non fescue weeds, you can do the same with them, or try something like a 3-way herbicide, depending what the other weeds are.

I walk my yard once a week and hand pull and weeds that showed up; lot cheaper and safer than using herbicides. I tend to spray when dealing with things like clover.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

A former turf manager who has his own company told me that he used glyphosate on dormant Bermuda, even in his new Bermuda yard. Whatever that's worth. I've read several things on the internet about it. And they all pretty much say what's been outlined here. Mane sure it's dormant, you may have slight problems in spring, but nothing kills Bermuda.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I've personally done this to my lawn and would never do it again. Glyphosate has its place, but I would only use it as a last resort or for a Renovation.

4-5 years ago I spot sprayed Glyphosate in January to kill some bothersome weeds I had growing. When spring weather rolled around a few months later I had dead spots all over the place... Then to add insult to injury, the same weeds started growing in those dead spots!! It took all spring for those areas to recover. Since then I've switched to the  Bermuda Triangle  and with time have eliminated 99% of my weeds issues. The few weeds I do have now can easily be hand picked when I mow.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Glyphosate has its place, but I would only use it as a last resort or for a Renovation.


+1

One place it can be used is in the flower beds to kill pesky weeds :thumbup:


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Well what do you do with Zoysia in bermuda?

Not to threadjack.

I'm in a rock and a hard place. I have Zoysia in some bermuda in an area that only gets about 50% sunlight. Apparently my only option is Glyphosate? What tactic do I do go get rid of the Zoysia in the bermuda?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Well what do you do with Zoysia in bermuda?
> 
> Not to threadjack.
> 
> I'm in a rock and a hard place. I have Zoysia in some bermuda in an area that only gets about 50% sunlight. Apparently my only option is Glyphosate? What tactic do I do go get rid of the Zoysia in the bermuda?


To my knowledge, unless there is some off label method, glyphosate is your only option.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Here's a good article on glyphosate use on dormant bermuda

http://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/alert...-on-slightly-greenedup-bermudagrass-in-winter


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Here's a good article on glyphosate use on dormant bermuda
> 
> http://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/alert...-on-slightly-greenedup-bermudagrass-in-winter


If you're going to do it, I couldn't agree more with the last couple sentences...

"...However, it is recommended that the area be uniformly sprayed (instead of spot sprayed). A uniform delay in green-up is much less noticeable than irregular green-up that results from spot spraying."


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Well what do you do with Zoysia in bermuda?
> 
> Not to threadjack.
> 
> I'm in a rock and a hard place. I have Zoysia in some bermuda in an area that only gets about 50% sunlight. Apparently my only option is Glyphosate? What tactic do I do go get rid of the Zoysia in the bermuda?


After a conversation on another forum. The consensus is Tenacity, Sencor, Pylex, and Prograss will all put a hurting on Zoysia. You will have a lot of collateral damage to the Bermuda but it will tolerate these herbicides better than Zoysia. Thus giving the Bermuda an upper hand to smother out Zoysia.


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Well what do you do with Zoysia in bermuda?
> 
> Not to threadjack.
> 
> I'm in a rock and a hard place. I have Zoysia in some bermuda in an area that only gets about 50% sunlight. Apparently my only option is Glyphosate? What tactic do I do go get rid of the Zoysia in the bermuda?


I would suggest leaving the zoysia, if it's happy. Bermuda isn't going to like the shade so the zoysia is probably your best option


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is why I don't use glyphosate on my dormant bermuda. My PWS has recorded low temperatures down to 14.4°F, yet while taking Christmas lights down today I noticed there are still some areas of my lawn with some green poking through. For me, it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> This is why I don't use glyphosate on my dormant bermuda. My PWS has recorded low temperatures down to 14.4°F, yet while taking Christmas lights down today I noticed there are still some areas of my lawn with some green poking through. For me, it's just not worth the risk.


I've got enough green on my lawn that I was actually considering mowing it again yesterday, and it's not just Poa


----------

